# Right on red from an off-ramp



## Latitude42 (Jun 7, 2020)

Today I was pulled over and issued a written warning after exiting I-495 south at exit 12-11, Route 140 in Mansfield. I had turned right on red at the end of the ramp (near Xfinity Center) after stopping. I told the trooper, there is no sign there prohibiting right on red. He said, right on red is never permitted from an expressway off-ramp to a surface highway. I can't find anything like that in the Chapter 89 laws, nor in the driver's manual. Can anybody offer a qualified answer to this?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

You mean right here with the No Turn on Red sign?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Check CMR 540 or 720.


Bloodhound said:


> You mean right here with the No Turn on Red sign?


Ouch. That's appears to be one of those new fangled traffic control devices.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Well then... there's that.


----------



## Latitude42 (Jun 7, 2020)

Well, yes, that is embarrassing, I stand corrected. I did not see the sign because I was looking for one up on the signal mast. However, I did say this in my post this afternoon: the trooper did not say to me, the sign was there, even if I failed to see it (I told him I had looked for one and didn't see one, which was the truth). The trooper said, an off ramp is not an intersection, and therefore right on red does not apply.


----------



## Latitude42 (Jun 7, 2020)

Here is picture I took at 6:15 today, 26.5 hours after I was pulled over and issued a warning (compare to yesterday's uploaded picture).


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Fight it you fool!!! If your history isn't bad, the Magistrate will probably give you a pass.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Was the trooper wearing his hat? If not you got the ticket beat. Fight it.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If you had gotten a ticket, you'd beat it on appeal. A warning is a gift.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh damn, didn't see the written warning part.........Shaddup Fool!!!!! Written warnings are a win-win for both sides


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Then they took the sign down for some reason. Obviously I pulled that image off Google maps which was captured September 2019. So that is interesting. So what we are debating (over a written warning) is whether turning from an interstate exit to a surface road right on red is illegal. Who knows?? If it is, it's here 720 CMR , not in 89/9. Either way, I'm more than happy to discuss this than all the other BS going on right now!


----------



## Latitude42 (Jun 7, 2020)

Thank you for your courteous reply, and yes, you've identified my central question, the reason I posted in the first place. I have looked into 720 CMR as suggested. There is mention of right on red, but the only exclusion is the obvious one: a sign prohibiting. I am aware that written warnings are inconsequential if they are far between (I've only had 2 before, the last being 14 or 15 years ago).


----------



## Redneck Hippie (Aug 13, 2009)

It's legal in West Newton I-90 west to Rt. 16 west.
It was the subject of a Starts & Stops in the Boston Globe.


----------

